# Hiding places!



## Banana (Feb 9, 2011)

Trying to find my wee man earlier and here he was tucked up in a Stella box, must like beer, like his daddy


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

If you go downstairs in my house in the morning you'd think there was just a house bunny.....until you put the cat food out.....then the cupboard opens :yikes:

Em
xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Banana said:


> Trying to find my wee man earlier and here he was tucked up in a Stella box, must like beer, like his daddy


So....daddy can buy a box of stella every week and declare that it is all for the cat's benefit? :blink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> So....daddy can buy a box of stella every week and declare that it is all for the cat's benefit? :blink:


Of course! Why do you think I buy so many wine boxes?! :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

We prefer wine boxes 
Please excuse the large amount of sherry - my house is often used as a surplus stock room for the business. That's my story and I'm sticking to it


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> View attachment 61937
> 
> 
> View attachment 61938
> ...


Alcohol is NEVER surplus :thumbup:

Em
xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

*what is it with cats and boxes.
*


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

Cats and boxes! 

No matter how small the box, our alfie tries to get inside. Lost track of the amount of boxes we've had to keep until he's flattened them for fear getting 'that look' if they're thrown out.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Brilliant pics


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwww bless great pic


----------



## Banana (Feb 9, 2011)

Not to be outdone by her brother, Aimee last night decided she had to hide in the box too...


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

Cat in the box Katie giving herself away.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

Another  


Em
xx


----------



## NightMare1 (Apr 1, 2011)

Awe how cute!!! Nightmare hides under my nightstand table lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

NightMare1 said:


> Awe how cute!!! Nightmare hides under my nightstand table lol


Nightmare looks like plush velvet  

She's wonderful 

Em
xx


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

well i have this pop up laundry basket and i was fed up of puting my hand in to get the washing out and finding a cat in there, so now its the cats. Also when both my cats were kittens they would hide in the bottem draw of my tv cabinet, it tiny and can only be accessed from behind the cabinit when closed. I would be pulling my hair out thinking iv lost the cat then i would after searching the house, open the tiny draw to find a sleeping kitten soooooo cute it's the first place i look now


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

Marley boy said:


> well i have this pop up laundry basket and i was fed up of puting my hand in to get the washing out and finding a cat in there, so now its the cats. Also when both my cats were kittens they would hide in the bottem draw of my tv cabinet, it tiny and can only be accessed from behind the cabinit when closed. I would be pulling my hair out thinking iv lost the cat then i would after searching the house, open the tiny draw to find a sleeping kitten soooooo cute it's the first place i look now


I've had to empty 2 of my kitchen cupboards because my big cat Sticky goes in :lol:

I just had to give up and put some comfy towels in in the end :lol:

xxxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

This is a favourite hiding place for kittens 








Mai Tai can't get in there but both of our litters have discovered my carousel cupboard


----------



## Banana (Feb 9, 2011)

Hehe, great hiding places! Love the kittens hiding in amongst the jars and tins thinking no-one can see them! Sneaky 

Daddy decided to buy our two a new cat climber, but surprisingly  the box it came in is a lot more exciting! If one is in it, the other wants in it and they constantly fight over it. Here is Jovi getting a bit of peace for once...


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Banana said:


> Hehe, great hiding places! Love the kittens hiding in amongst the jars and tins thinking no-one can see them! Sneaky
> 
> Daddy decided to buy our two a new cat climber, but surprisingly  the box it came in is a lot more exciting! If one is in it, the other wants in it and they constantly fight over it. Here is Jovi getting a bit of peace for once...


I love the spot on Jovi's nose  It's like a beauty spot :001_wub:

Em
xx


----------



## Banana (Feb 9, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> I love the spot on Jovi's nose  It's like a beauty spot :001_wub:
> 
> Em
> xx


 I know, he is just a big lump of love who adores his belly being rubbed!

Cats, honestly, the slightest thing they do brings a massive smile to my face. Here is the bro and sis right now, snuggled up in bed, washing each other. It amazes how much they adore each other :001_tt1::001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Banana said:


> I know, he is just a big lump of love who adores his belly being rubbed!
> 
> Cats, honestly, the slightest thing they do brings a massive smile to my face. Here is the bro and sis right now, snuggled up in bed, washing each other. It amazes how much they adore each other :001_tt1::001_wub:


 You're spot on there! I guarantee 90% of the time I smile it's caused by one of my critters or another :thumbup: They're gorgeous kitties  I love the hug :001_wub:

Em
xx


----------

